# Silkscreening on chocolate



## chocoman (Jul 13, 2006)

Aloha Everybody,
I am a new member from Honolulu and own a small chocolate business. As a new service I would like to offer silkscreened chocolates (company logos, designs, names, etc.). I bought silkscreening equipment and learned how to make the screens. For "ink" I have been fiddling around with mixing real gold dust with cocoa butter. I also installed a heat lamp above the screen to keep the cocoa butter liquid, but I am having some real problems here. Could not find anything on the internet, I guess the large companies doing this kind of thing are keeping it a "secret".
I would very much appreciate any help in regards to what kind of edible mixture to use for silkscreening directly onto chocolate. Are there recipes? Should I use something else beside cocoa butter?
Mahalo!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The secret is not to silkscreen onto the chocolate, the secret is to silkscreen in reverse on a smooth acetate or plastic strip. When you pour on the tempered chocolate, the silkscreen pattern will stick onto the tempered chocolate when it hardens, and you peel off the plastic or acetate backing


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

And there you have it. Well done FP.
Here are a couple of links that might be of interest.

I'm sure there are available at other places, but here's a link to them at my favorite purveyor! Go to the "next page" when it opens for clear sheets.

http://www.auiswisscatalogue.com/sto...SC/CTGY/P_TRAN

http://www.auiswiss.com/culin_whatsnew.cfm?catid=788

http://www.auiswiss.com/culin_whatsnew.cfm?catid=869


----------



## chocoman (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks, foodpump and chrose (does the ch stand for confederatio helvetica?),
I apologize, I was not clear enough. I did print a mirror image onto acetate (transfer sheets), then poured the chocolate onto the plastic. And thanks, chrose, about the links to albert uster. I have been dealing with the local rep for auiswiss for several years.
What I am really looking for is a recipe and instructions on the edible "ink" to use, i.e. I wanted to print gold on dark chocolate and mixed some real gold dust with liquid cocoa butter. Instead of cocoa butter, could I use an oil that stays liquid in order to eliminate the problem with the "ink" thickening up all the time?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm going to a chocolate class with Albert Uster's Corporate Pastry Chef on Monday. I'll ask him about this and get back to you.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

There are fat solubale powdered colours made for chocolate, and I've used them with great success with white chocolate. Don't know about the viscosity, but I do know if you thin it out with enough pure cocoa butter, it is capable of being put through a common air powered paint sprayer.

Oh, check out this one,

www.qzina.com


----------



## chocoman (Jul 13, 2006)

Lotuscakestudio that would be great. I am sure they know at the chocolate class how to properly silkscreen transfer sheets. Am looking forward to your reply!
And foodpump, thanks again, that website is great. I did not know that particular company and will be contacting them to see if they have any items and/or ideas to help me out.
Joining this forum has been the best thing I did in a long time!
Thanks again.
Chocoman


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

as an alternative to real gold dust try the lustre powders and fat soluble colors from PCB Creations in France.

Regards,
Felixe.


----------



## chocoman (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Felixe,
will check them out. Do you use cocoa butter with these powders or will any fat or oil do? My problem is still the thickening up of the "edible ink" when the temperature drops.
Mahalo
chocoman


----------

